# Able and willing!



## jbo0089 (Mar 12, 2015)

Hey 2coolers. I'm Justin, 41, healthy and wiiling to work hard for FISH! I'm not a dumb A, I can pay my way, carry my weight on a boat, and I love to fish! Open boat trips just arent working out for me, not enough of them in my opinion. Anyhow, with a little advance, count me in! thx


----------

